# UCLA Personal Statement



## TheBoyRacer (Nov 10, 2003)

I just finished writing my 600 word personal statement as part of the UCLA process for enrollment. Was wondering if anyone would be interested in critiquing it for me. It's really short so it should be a quick read.

Email me below and I'll send it out ASAP.

Thanks!

elvezisdead@yahoo.com

"I KNOW I've seen more movies than you, well at least good ones."


----------



## TheBoyRacer (Nov 10, 2003)

I just finished writing my 600 word personal statement as part of the UCLA process for enrollment. Was wondering if anyone would be interested in critiquing it for me. It's really short so it should be a quick read.

Email me below and I'll send it out ASAP.

Thanks!

elvezisdead@yahoo.com

"I KNOW I've seen more movies than you, well at least good ones."


----------



## Hoeks (Nov 10, 2003)

hoeks@gmx.net


----------



## TheBoyRacer (Nov 10, 2003)

bump

"I KNOW I've seen more movies than you, well at least good ones."


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Nov 10, 2003)

it dosn't realy need bumping the same day you posted, does it?

i'll read: perry@stirlingmovie.com

_"...where wings take dream..."_
- G. W. Bush


----------



## Hoeks (Nov 11, 2003)

dude, sorry I forgot to say...I dont have word can you send it to me as a .pdf file?

thx


----------



## TheBoyRacer (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who has helped me out so far. If there is anyone else willing to critque my essay please let me know.

Thanks!

elvezisdead@yahoo.com

"I KNOW I've seen more movies than you, well at least good ones."


----------



## dpete (Nov 13, 2003)

petersoncinema@hotmail.com

http://www.petersoncinema.com


----------

